# kimono choice



## thetruth (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi guys
I've just started bjj and just want peoples opinions on which kimono's are good and bad.   I have a judogi which I use now and am in no rush but would like a flash new bjj one soon.    I have heard Koral are the best (and most expensive) but there are so many different brands I don't know where to start.  I am leaning towards a Vulkan gi at the moment but am not 100%


Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## lklawson (Sep 19, 2008)

OK, well, since no one else is posting, I'll toss in my $0.05. 

Why do you want a new gi?  I mean, seriously, the judogi works just fine, is historically "accurate" in that it's what the Gracies wore when they were first learning, and is typically a fraction of the cost.  So, what's the motivating factor?  Is it for the same reason that I always seem to want "just one more Bowie knife"?

And, for reasons that I can't quite explain, it's always bugged me to have them called a Kimono.  Language nazis always bugged me as much as the next guy and it irritates me that the Japanese have 4 different names for the same throw depending on whether or not the arm is around the neck, around the waist, underhooking the armpit, or grasping the lapel.  At some point, you just wanna say, "look, it's a hip-toss, OK?"

I guess it bugs me for the same reason that no one confuses "Three Peice Business Suit" with "Gym Cloths" or "Underwear."

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## thetruth (Sep 19, 2008)

Well I have a good double weave judo gi which is good but my single weave is very thin from the chest down and will get ripped sometime soon.   I just want a second good gi/kimono.   

I just purchased a red nose kimono tonight off the net.  I read a couple of reviews I found that said they were very good.   I guess I'll make my decision as to whether it was a wise choice once it arrives 

Cheers
Sam


----------



## Ybot (Sep 19, 2008)

Korals are nice, but expensive.  I see a lot of problems with the pants, though.  They just don't seem to last, from what I've seen.

Vulcans are very similar to Korals, and seem to be highly sought after because they make the lightest competition gi on the market.  I personally like a bit more substance to my gi though.

I love my Sirius.  Sirius makes very nice affordable Jiu-Jitsu gi's, but even thier lighter weight gi's are heavy... but I actually like them like that, they'll last, and I'm cheap.  The pants are also heavy duty and made to last.  I like the solid piece construction of the jacket with no seam in the back, but wish they had just a bit more skirt.  Also, while it did maintain it's length pretty well, it shrunk up width wise, and it didn't end up making the grade at the Mundials (the tournament I actually bought it for).

Howard Combat Kimonos have a great reputation.  They are built like tanks and are cheap.  I'm not personally a big fan, because the collars are extremely thick, and the skirts are a little short, and I'm tall and have a long body.

I've owned several Atama's and they are good gi's.  I don't like the cross hatched skirts, which are too long (I know, never happy ), and I don't like the seam in the back.  Atama makes a single piece constucted gi (the Mundial Gi) that I would love to own, but I'm not willing to pay that kind of money.

I've heard great things about Padilla and Sons gi's.  Look similar to the Howards and are similarly priced.

Anyway, those are a few options.


----------



## Unkogami (Sep 19, 2008)

A good kimono is gonna be really expensive. If it's summertime you could go with a light yukata for less.




:ultracool


----------



## MeatWad2 (Sep 20, 2008)

I personally love my Koral Gi.  No problem with the pants, plus you can mix and match sizes.  I also have a Mizuno which is also really good.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 20, 2008)

Take your time and start with your Judo Gi and then when you feel you need a new one make the purchase.  I have had Koral, Dozen's of the cheap Gracie Gi's that they used to sell, a couple high end brands from Japan and you know what?  The ones that lasted the longest were some mid range Judo gi's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Through years of training I have found that the Kimono market is designed to be like fast food in that many brands wear out extremely quickly. (that way you keep buying more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------

